# Ill mouse not getting better or worse.



## Robs (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello everyone.
I know this is a forum for breeders however I'm hoping to get some experienced help.

Our little May has been ill for 3 weeks now. About 3 weeks ago we noticed her fur looked ruffled, she had a slight hunch and was less active.
Since then she has been to the vet twice.

The first time was the day we noticed her ill and went to a random vet as we could not get an appointment at our regular vet, where she was given
an injection of antibiotics for what we suspected as been a respiratory infection.

A week later she looked no better or worse however the clicking sound from congestion started.
We then took her to our regular vet who gave her another injection and gave us a week of antibiotics to give her.

The day after the antibiotics were finished we notice most of the clicking sound gone. However
she still has fast breathing, slightly hunched back and ruffled fur. She also slightly drags her rear legs and now kind of lowers her head to sleep.
She does still eat well and is quite active when handled.

I should also note that their home is kept quite clean. We were using Chispie however have changed to recycled paper cat litter just in case.

We are really confused as to whether she is in pain and if we are been cruel in keeping her alive this way.
We really don't want her to have a painful life and know what is best for her if she is in pain.

Is anyone able to give us any advice from experience with the following:

* Would she be in pain living this way?
* Will it ever be possible to reunite her with the other mouse as she has been isolated since becoming ill?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I would definitely not reunite them yet.
Worth asking, how old is you poorly mouse?


----------



## Robs (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi. Thanks for your quick reply. She is 6mth old. 
She did come from a pet store which is something we did not want to do, however at the time we could not find a breeder. We bought her in a pair and the other died the first night! 
Our other mouse was adopted from someone who could not look after her anymore. She is about a year old and is very healthy.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

as she is now dragging a leg id guess there is something else wrong with her which is weakened her which left her vunable to the respitory infection.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's very difficult to answer really. No one wants to tell you to end the life of your mouse....
Here's my opinion. As a breeder and exhibitor with a lot of mice, I would not be able to keep your mouse. The mouse is sick and would very likely compromise the health of my other stock, which is a risk breeders are unwilling to take. No brainer. I don't believe you are a breeder but just have a couple of pet mice, which presents an entirely different ethic. You've done most of what you can by visiting the vet and asking for advice. Don't reunite the mice yet, your other mouse may get sick too. If the mouse has not gotten any worse for quite a while it seems quite positive that it may recover/adapt to having been sick, and may live on. The dragging leg is cause for more alarm really. Mice are just tiny prey animals, if it's badly sick it's not going to last and you'll be in no doubt before long. I guess, just observe closely and if it shows any signs of deterioration, you need to think about doing it a kindness.


----------

